# Lasik eye surgery. Any body had it done?



## little lady (Jan 5, 2011)

Today I checked into having Lasik eye surgery done. I currently wear my glasses while driving only however it would be beneficial if I wore them to see TV and other things at a distance. They told me after having Lasik I would need reading glasses. Currently I do not need them but can tell that is sneaking up on me in the future. I have check with other people who have had this done and have only heard rave reviews but these people are not "horse" people, and I guess my concern would be that currently when I do my clipping, bathing anything close to a horse, gardening I do not need glasses, if you have had this done how have you dealt with it and what are the pros and cons? Thanks any input god or bad would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## ohmt (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't had it done, but my boyfriend did last year. Downside: your eyes will be incredibly itchy for a week afterwards and you can NOT touch them. My boyfriend wore mittens to bed. The first day or two you have to stay in the dark at all times.

Plus: he has 15/20 vision now and there were zero side affects other than the itchiness. His insurance paid for it all!


----------



## horsefeather (Jan 5, 2011)

I have just had it done. Well, actually it's been a couple of months ago now. Absolutely no problems. I went in to talk to them about catarects (sp) and the guy asked me if I wanted Lasik done also. I told him no, there was no way I could afford that. He proceeded to tell me that Baush and Lomb (sp) was doing some kind of trial and would pay half the cost. Well, I went ahead and had it done. I did not have any itching problems at all. I didn't have to stay in the dark. The only things I couldn't do was bend over to pick up anything nor could I pick up anything over 15 lbs. for 2 weeks. Had to use a bunch of drops 4 times a day for several weeks, then down to 2 kinds twice a day. I had been wearing Wal Mart glasses for the last 10 years or so to read. During the last couple of years my far sight was getting worse. After having the first eye done, I was elated. I could read and use the computer without glasses. Then 2 weeks later they did the 'far' eye and the first couple of days were pretty good. But over the last month or so, everything is a little blurry. Thought it was just from my 'mind' trying to balance the close eye and the far eye, but found out the other day at the Drs. that sometimes a kind of thin membrane can cover your eye after surgery. (Didn't know this when I had the surgery done). Now I'm going to have some trouble with insurance because I had to change the first of the year. The girl at the Dr. office that I talked to said it was a simple 'surgery.' Would just dilate and put drops in to deaden the eye (actually, the eye has no feeling, but try to get past the eyelashes without the drops....well, good luck). She said it would take about 5 minutes. Have't tried washing or clipping the horses as the weather won't permit it. Any other questions, just ask and I will try and answer. I'm sure tho that each person is different.

Pam


----------



## little lady (Jan 5, 2011)

The way I understand it this place offers two types of surgery-lasik where they cut the flap of the eye-more rapid recovery 2-4 days and less "down" time. The other is called Epi-Lasik/AST-described as more of an abrasion to the eye-longer recovery, about a week and longer "down" time. I am a canidate for either. The way the doctor talked I would need reading glasses. I guess since I have no clue what exactly one would need reading glasses for is my concern.(just for up close reading? For anything close? So of course what pops into my horse brain is when I currently use the clippers for face clipping(detail) I do not need glasses...after lasik would I? I can understand that for my job that I do LOTS of computer and paperwork I will need them. I know it is a big unknown and quite frankly scared to do it, not 100% sold on the idea so thought if I got some additional input would help me make a decision. Keep the input coming!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't had it done, but just had cataract surgery done in my left eye (2wks ago) and my right eye (this past Monday). Now they have these Toric IOL lenses that correct astigmatism, which I had (along with cataracts). So, it fixed the cataracts (which I'd been shocked to hear I had) but it also corrected my distance vision. Now my distance vision is outstanding, when before my best corrected vision (with glasses) was 20/70 or worse. It's 20/25 now w/o glasses. Honest to God, I didn't know it was possible to see this well!!! I love not having to wear glasses but for me, I also love seeing SOOOO much better than I could with glasses. The ability to see well cannot be over rated! It's amazing how sharp the TV's are, how much detail our aquariums have, just so much ETC I hadn't been able to see before






For reading, I need reading glasses, but that's not a big deal at all. It's amazing to see so well.

I hope if you have it done, you will be as happy as I am and as happy as the people I know who have had Lasik done are. Best of luck!


----------



## little lady (Jan 5, 2011)

Jill said:


> I haven't had it done, but just had cataract surgery done in my left eye (2wks ago) and my right eye (this past Monday). Now they have these Toric IOL lenses that correct astigmatism, which I had (along with cataracts). So, it fixed the cataracts (which I'd been shocked to hear I had) but it also corrected my distance vision. Now my distance vision is outstanding, when before my best corrected vision (with glasses) was 20/70 or worse. It's 20/25 now w/o glasses. Honest to God, I didn't know it was possible to see this well!!! I love not having to wear glasses but for me, I also love seeing SOOOO much better than I could with glasses. The ability to see well cannot be over rated! It's amazing how sharp the TV's are, how much detail our aquariums have, just so much ETC I hadn't been able to see before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jill-This may sound like a dumb question, but when using your reading glasses did you need them when you clipped the horses or for garden work? Also you say that you see so much better in detail, do you feel colors are more vibrant than with glasses? I realized that cataracts blur vision(think of rubbing vaseline on your glasses and trying to look through them)so you feel all around that your vision is much improved? I am just trying to get a grasp on all the info I have read and been told. Thanks for your reply and Congrats on sucessful surgeries!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2011)

In the past when I clipped horses, I wore my prescription glasses. Now, I think, I could clip a horse well without my reading glasses... Remains to be seen, but I think I could.

Yes, colors are MUCH more vibrant. I don't know that this is right, but the way I feel about it / what I think is that the cataracts sort of made like I was looking through a fog, but the astigmatism made distance things blurry. The cataract "dimmed" things, sort of like fogged over and the astigmatism made distance things blur out. It was so bad that I couldn't see much contrast.... It got rapidly worse the past several months.

For example, today was my first day back at my office. Our carpet is bluish-green with distinct white flecks HOWEVER, I never knew it before. Before I thought it was an even blue-green color. Never saw those flecks before!!! Things are so sharp and vivid now. Before, I had my laptop (which has a big screen anyway) system set up to use extra large fonts AND blew the Internet Explorer up 200%. With my prescription glasses, I still had trouble seeing the screen even with that magnification. Now, I see it perfect with regular size font and no browser screen magnification using my over the counter reading (not prescription) glasses. If I had to, I could read it w/o the reading glasses but it's hard to (but this is part of why I think I could clip a horse w/o readers).

The reading glasses, to me, are no big deal. Most people need them anyway after 40 or so. You just get them at the drug store or Walmart, etc. Very inexpensive and they have some neat looking designs you can choose from.


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2011)

PS I could have gone back to the office sooner, I just decided to take time off because we were not busy. The surgery wasn't a big deal... When I re-read what I said, I didn't want people to think they'd need a month off work to get two eye surgeries for cataracts


----------



## Cricket (Jan 5, 2011)

I have had lasik surgery done about 10 years ago, and it has been wonderful. At the time I had it done I was just begining to use reading glasses, so was going to have to do the whole bifocal thing. I had to start using reading glasses after but only for small print, not for every day things like gardening, clipping horses, or anything like that. To me the advantages of being able to see distances far out weigh having to put on reading glasses on occassion. It is great to be able to read the alarm clock at night, not have glasses steam up etc. I would say go for it!


----------



## Whitestar (Jan 5, 2011)

I looked into lasik and was told I would have to wear reading glasses afterwards also. The whole idea behind my getting the surgery was so I DIDNT have to wear glassses. So I talked to my eye Dr & have been wearing monovision contacts for about 10 years. I have the close up contact in right eye & the far away on the left eye. It will not work on everyone your brain has to figure out how to work the two contacts and I honestly cant see the tiny tiny writing they seem to put on the labels of items at the store, but otherwise I can read & see up close & not have to wear glasses. So if you want something other than lasik & not wear glasses ask your dr about this. (PS, do suggest goggles when clipping because of hair in the eye when you wear contacts)


----------



## Sonya (Jan 6, 2011)

I had lasik about 3 years ago, and I would highly recomend it to anyone who is stuck wearing glasses 24/7. I needed my glasses for distant vision constantly, not for just driving. I was told that my closeup vision would deteriate quicker with the lasik. I will be needing reading glasses this year to pass my physical for work. To be able to only have to wear glasses while I read, no big deal...sure beats wearing them 24/7. I could not wear contacts because I have severe dry eye syndrome....which went away with the lasik after about 2 months. I don't know if I would get the lasik if I only needed to wear glasses for driving, I however could not see 5 ft in front of me. For me, it's the best $ I'd ever spent on myself. To be able to wake in the morning and see without glasses was amazing!


----------



## Jill (Jan 6, 2011)

Sonya, I hear you, sister!!!


----------



## sundancer (Jan 6, 2011)

I had the surgery done at least 9 years ago, and would do it again in a heartbeat. I concur with Horsefeathers, I didnt stay in the dark, didnt have itchy eyes. The surgery itself wasnt bad and doing the eyedrops afterwards was no big deal. I do clip horses, brush them, clean stalls and every other aspect of horse care with no issues. I do recommend wearing protective eyewear (like they do for working around tools etc)when clipping or cleaning stalls. I do wear sunglasses for protection from dust when working the horses or show them. But I did that prior to surgery anyways. I do wear reading glasses but not all the time, depends on the size of the font and darkness of the print.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## little lady (Jan 6, 2011)

I would like to say THANK YOU! to everyone that has responded. I "should" wear my glasses more than for driving, in fact the dr yelled at me for not, I just don't wear them. I have an appointment Tuesday and then should be able to schedule the lasik after that. Again thanks for all the input it sure puts the nerves at a bit of a rest.


----------



## Jill (Jan 6, 2011)

:yeah



I'm excited for you! You're going to be seeing all the things you've been missing and didn't know it!!! Great choice



:yeah


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 6, 2011)

I had it done a couple of years ago and the pros way outweigh the cons! Mine was done so that I have monovision. I previously had worn contacts for years that were for monovision. In other words I was nearsighted therefore distance was very blurry and I was to the age to need reading glasses for upclose. My contacts were worn with one eye for distance and one eye for reading. Not everyone can adapt to monovision but since I was used to it my surgery was done with the same principle. Before surgery did not know if I was putting on my glasses or looking for them half the time at work!!! I no longer wear any glasses and I can see a gnat on a buffalo's butt two miles away. Well, maybe I am exaggerating a bit. In any event I am very much pleased that I have great distance vision now and do not need reading glasses either. The down side is that with monovision the distance about 3-4 feet from me is blurry which makes me look like a geek grocery shopping because I have to lean into the labels or bring the item closer into my view but I hardly notice it anymore unless I am curious about a new item on the shelf. Let me add that prior to having this done I enrolled in a flexible health spending account so it was like paying cash therefore the doctor's office gave a discount and the amount put into the account is not taxed as income. What it amounted to was that the money I spent on the surgery was payed back interest free over my pay for that year and the money in the spending account was not taxed as income so it made our tax refund $1600 larger. And I sure do not miss glasses getting misplaced and damaged or my eyes getting the pain of perspiration mixed with contact lenses on a hot summer day. Having it done was great for me. It is amazing how much better my distance vision is than it had ever been with glasses or contact lenses.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jan 6, 2011)

My, my, my how timely is THIS? I already wear bi-focals and must if I want to see things across the room with any clarity



But, I must remove them to read a book or newspaper. A couple of years ago I was told I had cataracts and I suppose -- judging from the description of vision changes with them -- that they have gotten worse. My Medicare began this month, so I hope it's covered! My mom had both her eyes done about 4 yrs ago for cataracts, she got along wonderfully with drops daily for about 10 days, I think, and with sunglasses for a couple of days when outside. A little watering but, nothing much beyond that. She does wear glasses as they only corrected the cataracts.

I am "fortunate" to also have astigmatism....who knows what all would be needed








NOW -- my only question is this.....other than the obvious "gotta blink" feeling (& nerves in an uproar) do you feel it??? I'm a little touchy about the thought of them messing with my eyes!

Jill, the statement about not knowing what you aren't seeing until you do.......reminds me of my late husband when he was forced (by ME) to get a hearing aid after loss of major hearing from jet noise.....he was amazed at the tiniest things he could hear!


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, Bess --

Yes, Medicare will cover most of it. That's what most of the patients who have this done have. I'm "too young" for Medicare, but my insurance covered most of it. What Medicare / Insurance will cover is the cost of a "plain" (non-corrective / clear) cataract lens replacement. I paid the difference between the "plain" lens and the corrective one (Toric IOL -- check this page out: http://www.staar.com.../toric-iol.html ). It was an additional $1,000 / eye through my doctor but they price may vary. That link will show you the difference to expect and my experience really is right on what is depicted on that page.

No, you do not feel it. The way it worked for me is the doctor did one eye at a time at an out patient surgery center. Prior to that, I had to have my eyes measured for the lens and you have to have enough astigmatism to make one of these lenses make sense (I did have enough). To measure your eyes, you look through a machine. Then for the actual surgery, they put you under a twilight light sedation and you do not remember what is happening during most of it. I gradually woke up before they were done each time, which was supposed to happen. You think you'd "care" about it at that point, but you don't. Even though I had pretty much woke up, the sedation just has you so relaxed and while you know your eye is being worked on, you just are not upset or anythng. The doctor was placing a stitch each time as I woke up but my eyes were numbed with drops and a shot on the side of my face, too (shot happened after I went out).

DON'T watch any videos about what they do. You do not feel it and on the other side of the surgery, you won't have any doubts that you're happy it got done. I found a YouTube video of what they do in between my first and second surgery but only watched like 5 seconds of it before I thought better about it.

The most discomfort, and by a LONG shot, associated with this is they sent me home with a bandage over my eye after the surgery, and it had to stay on until I saw the doctor again at 8:30 the following mornings. It will itch and be annoying over that one night between surgery and the bandage coming off. That's really the only thing I've experienced that approaches "pain" was the itchy feeling under the bandage. When they take it off and you see how good you can see, it is just astounding and of course, no more itching





Also, I was told no bending over, straining or picking up anything over 10 pounds for 3wks. That makes it not possible for me to do much horse chores right now. We had a horse hurt herself yesterday and it turned out to not be serious but it was really frustrating because I cannot personally see how bad it is (cut herself between her udders) and I cannot help doctor on her.

Check out that website on the difference you can expect with these lenses. My doctor said that these Toric Lenses are the best thing to happen in his line of work in decades. Before, they just removed the cataract but had no way to correct vision. Now they can do both at once with these new lenses.

Good luck,

Jill


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, Jill. No, I really don't want to know what they do -- well not now, before it. But I will check out that lens site as I may well need that option. I'd put the $300 plus for my glasses toward those before I'd get another set made.

Odd, as I can "do" and watch/help almost anything with the horses or others people who've been hurt but, myself -- ok so long as not around my eyes/teeth. Guess I'm headshy. I've routinely helped with geldings, operated on my goats, etc. At that point I am functioning very well, even some really bad injuries I've seen. There's a certain "distance" you just set in your mind and take action.

With the restrictions I could only manage this during the summer when there was pasture available and little heavy feed/hay needs.



After all, 3 wks of feeding for 40 head can be daunting for some....who aren't used to it.



I could get another to scrub tubs a couple times, etc. And I could turn the faucets on/off and open gates.



Gosh, that's sounding like a vacation!





So, guess I'll go get the eyes checked in a month or so, time anyway -- to see the status.

At my age I might still want the glasses -- those frames camo the sags


----------



## little lady (Jan 7, 2011)

Bess Kelly said:


> Thanks, Jill. No, I really don't want to know what they do -- well not now, before it. But I will check out that lens site as I may well need that option. I'd put the $300 plus for my glasses toward those before I'd get another set made.
> 
> Odd, as I can "do" and watch/help almost anything with the horses or others people who've been hurt but, myself -- ok so long as not around my eyes/teeth. Guess I'm headshy. I've routinely helped with geldings, operated on my goats, etc. At that point I am functioning very well, even some really bad injuries I've seen. There's a certain "distance" you just set in your mind and take action.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Bess!!! That's funny about the camo










BUT, just be warned. I was kind of surprised to see some things, like my house was dirtier than I realized, and I didn't look as young as my previously blurry eyes had lead me to believe. "My Annual 29th" is in need of an _upgrade_!!!


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Jan 9, 2011)

I did not have Lasik, but a couple of years ago I had PRK surgery, which is similar but requires more recovery time. My vision was 20/200 in one eye and 20/400 in the other eye. Needless to say, I had to wear glasses all the time. I was not a candidate for Lasik for a couple of reasons, but the one I wanted to mention here was that my eye surgeon was concerned that Lasik might not be good for me since I was an equestrian. Apparently there is a risk if someone is involved in a head trauma after the surgery and since this is a risk for those of us that ride horses, he said he'd lean toward PRK before Lasik.

From a website I just googled:

_Additionally, people whose occupations or hobbies have high incidences of head trauma, such as boxers, wrestlers or football players, should avoid Lasik._

http://www.ehow.com/about_5443988_lasik-complications.html

Anyways, I just wanted to toss that out there as something to consider. I know my brother originally had wanted Lasik then after reading about avoiding Lasik for head trauma he decided against it, then called me up to warn me. I thought he was overreacting until the Dr said the same thing.


----------



## little lady (Jan 13, 2011)

Lasik scheduled for next week!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 14, 2011)

Woohoo!!!!



:yeah


----------

